# Stickerkarte erstellen in PS oder andere Software gesucht



## wilhelm777 (16. April 2016)

Guten Tag liebes Forum,

Ich habe eine Stapelverarbeitung für PS erstellt wo man eine Stickerkarte aus einem Portraitfoto in die Vorlage einsetzt. 

Leider ist das ganze etwas aufwendig und dauert recht lange wenn man 100 Bilder als Sticker einsetzen möchte.

Und zwar bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Software die so einen Sticker erstellen kann http://www.rossmann-fotowelt.de/uploads/tx_productdetails/fun_acc_sticker8.jpg

Oder als Alternative einen Weg um den ganzen Ordner zu Stickerkarten automatisch in PS zu machen ohne immer 8 reinziehen zu müssen und bei jeder auf Enter zu drücken. ( Immer wenn ich nicht eine Stickerkarte von einem Bild, sondern 8 verschiedene brauche)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da behilflich sein.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. April 2016)

Hi,

schonmal den Kontaktabzug in SP ausprobiert: Wählen Sie „Datei“ > „Automatisieren“ > „Kontaktabzug II“.
Kann auch aus Bridge verwendet werden.

Grüße


----------

